# Trent Hafdahl's (After The Burial) LACS RGD(T)2228! (Dime worship content)



## MikeH (May 2, 2012)

> My LACS custom 8 is finally here! RGD body, ebony fretboard, 28" scale, Seymour Duncan Blackouts, and of course a most bad ass paint job. Huge thanks to Ibanez Guitars, and Dan over at DRL Graphics for all the hard work they put into it, I'm stoked!



I think it's awesome, but I'm not huge on the finish.


----------



## Jake (May 2, 2012)

holy shit. So much want


----------



## gunshow86de (May 2, 2012)

Needs more lightning bolts.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 2, 2012)

So they can use ebony again? I thought they weren't using it


----------



## djpharoah (May 2, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> So they can use ebony again? I thought they weren't using it


I'd wager it being darkened/dyed rosewood.


----------



## Daken1134 (May 2, 2012)

i wish they made a production RGD 8 instead of the RGA8 now


----------



## larry (May 2, 2012)

i could live with the graphic. i started to gas
for that thing, then realized i'll never have one,
then remembered i have an 8-scale comming.

man, that was close.


----------



## myampslouder (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 2, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> I'd wager it being darkened/dyed rosewood.




I would assume as much, but the quote beneath the picture says its ebony.


----------



## Razzy (May 2, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I would assume as much, but the quote beneath the picture says its ebony.



I'm sure Trent can have whatever the fuck he wants, lol.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 2, 2012)

Sure, but for a while, Ibanez simply wasn't offering ebony to anybody, much less a member of After the Burial. Either way, I love that it's a neck-through RGD


----------



## djpharoah (May 2, 2012)

Razzy said:


> I'm sure Trent can have whatever the fuck he wants, lol.


A lot fo the time these guys don't know the specs of their guitars...


----------



## unclejemima218 (May 2, 2012)

just saw this....holy balls


----------



## yellow (May 2, 2012)

i like the fretboard+inlays, neck thru, and tho i havent tried blackouts, pretty cool, but the graphics arent my taste


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 2, 2012)

I shouldn't like that but I really do.


----------



## JaeSwift (May 2, 2012)

What happened to the headstock?


----------



## Tristoner7 (May 2, 2012)

Wow, reverse headstock and that would KKIIIIIIILLLLLL !!! Super nice guitar.


----------



## theo (May 2, 2012)

Something seems odd with that volute


----------



## Breakdown (May 2, 2012)

Pretty cool guitar. This is one of those those non-solid or nautral finishes I actually like (not really a big fan of graphics on guitars) But I have always wondered why Ibanez rarely (if ever) uses ebony on even their most expensive instruments. I think ive only seen it used on one or two guitars one of head's LACS and I think One of Dino's LACS unless it was actually dyed maple or rosewood.


----------



## ROAR (May 2, 2012)

I don't think that has anything to do with dimebag....

More like Carl Sagan


----------



## Rojne (May 2, 2012)

I wouldnt be caught dead with that..

Haha, besides the paint-job it looks really awesome!


----------



## MikeH (May 2, 2012)

ROAR said:


> I don't think that has anything to do with dimebag....
> 
> More like Carl Sagan









Trent is a huge Pantera/Dimebag fan. He has "Trendkill" tattooed across his stomach.


----------



## ROAR (May 2, 2012)

Oh I've never seen Dimebag with a lightning bolt guitar,
my mistake


----------



## jon66 (May 2, 2012)

Oh man... Lol so much secks.
Imagine ibby released a 28" scale neck thru ibby rgd? Imagine how many they'd sell (if they weren't 6k) lmao


----------



## Guamskyy (May 2, 2012)

Justin's custom 8 is much cooler IMO.


----------



## MikeH (May 2, 2012)

I like Justin's a lot, but Trent got a lot of better options, in my opinion.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 2, 2012)

ROAR said:


> I don't think that has anything to do with dimebag....
> 
> More like Carl Sagan


Why did you think Sagan? I don't see how he is referenced in that guitar.


----------



## broj15 (May 2, 2012)

Now this is one lacs i would love to see as a production model, but in a slightly less "loud" finish... perhaps a variation of black


----------



## Danukenator (May 3, 2012)

I bet that thing BOOMS when plugged in. It is the BRIGHTEST Lacs I've ever seen!



Thank You, You're all wonderful!


----------



## ROAR (May 3, 2012)

Alright, it was a joke.
Look at the galaxies around the headstock and body,
just. a. joke. d00d.


----------



## Compton (May 3, 2012)

That would go great with a dimeslime one. I can't express my jealously


----------



## loktide (May 3, 2012)

powerthirst!


----------



## thealexkelley (May 3, 2012)

neck thru rgd's for the win. if only they made them into production...


----------



## Levi79 (May 3, 2012)

That's insane!


----------



## simonXsludge (May 3, 2012)

I was really wondering why none of the artists with LACS access got a RGD8 yet. I thought it was just meant to happen. Even a production model seemed like it would only be a matter of time to me, since the RGD seems to be such a huge success. I love that this thing is neck-thru. Paintjob is not for me, but I can dig it.

So where can I see photos of that Justin guy's custom 8?


----------



## MikeH (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Ishan (May 3, 2012)

Awesome guitar, besides the painted neck


----------



## simonXsludge (May 3, 2012)

MikeH said:


>



Looks like his old one, just with a new neck / fretboard?!


----------



## JP Universe (May 3, 2012)

Loving this LACS as well... damn I got Ibanez gas again


----------



## Rick (May 3, 2012)

That's pretty fucking sweet.


----------



## Prydogga (May 3, 2012)

ROAR said:


> Oh I've never seen Dimebag with a lightning bolt guitar,
> my mistake



 You'd be one of the few, I'm sure. 

Also, I'm a bit surprised it doesn't have the usual sexy RG neckthrough heel, the back of this looks more like an ESP or Schecter with the lack of it, although overall this guitar looks great. LACS always does it right.


----------



## MikeH (May 4, 2012)

shitsøn;2991833 said:


> Looks like his old one, just with a new neck / fretboard?!



Yep. Pretty much.


----------



## Philligan (May 4, 2012)

Hopefully this means Justin's got a 28" on the way 

If Ibanez released a 28" RGD 8 I might have to get that instead of a DC800.


----------



## shogunate (May 4, 2012)

I think the graphics are fitting for ATB  the RGD shape looks odd with 8 strings and a super bright finish for some reason


----------



## Sebastian (May 5, 2012)

That looks awesome


----------



## leandroab (May 5, 2012)

Fugly...


----------



## Tim7 (May 5, 2012)

i would kill for that


----------



## Slunk Dragon (May 6, 2012)

That guitar stirs my pants more than I'd care to admit. That finish looks absolutely killer, holy shit I do want that fucker, even though I'm not big on actives.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 6, 2012)

Oh, nice! Ibby HAS to do an 8 string RGD with a longer-than-27"-scale!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 6, 2012)

Its a lovely guitar, but it has a painted neck. 

Wouldnt play.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 6, 2012)

MikeH said:


> I think it's awesome, but I'm not huge on the finish.



That's stunning. Obviously I'd prefer it without that big ugly bridge, but it's not my guitar to complain about! 

That paint job is wondrous.


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 6, 2012)

That guitar gives me a warm, tender feeling in my loins.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 6, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Obviously I'd prefer it without that big ugly bridge, but it's not my guitar to complain about!


 
Never stopped anyone before...


----------



## Rick (May 7, 2012)

mattofvengeance said:


> That guitar gives me a warm, tender feeling in my loins.



Damn, where the hell have you been?


----------



## Sepultorture (May 7, 2012)

Been waiting a long while to see an RGD-ed ibby 8 string, and the neckthrough just makes it more boss

really not feeling the finish at all though, to each their own, but to me.....BLECH


----------



## DropSplash (May 8, 2012)

This is so freaking awesome! Goodbye other 8's, Hello RGD8 with a 27.3" scale, some Dimarzios fapped in there, a Hipshot, and all around bad-assery.

All [it] does is win win win, no matter what. Got money on [its] mind, [it] can never get enough. An every time [it] steps up in the building everybody's hands go up, and they stay there, and they say yeah, and they say yeah.
...
Yeah dude.


----------



## Gabe_LTD (May 8, 2012)

I really , Really want trent to say " My guitar Is like lightning , it gives girls orgasms "




I hope you guys get that Reference


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 9, 2012)

Rick said:


> Damn, where the hell have you been?



I quite literally fell off the face of the earth, but I'm back now and better than ever


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2012)

mattofvengeance said:


> I quite literally fell off the face of the earth, but I'm back now and better than ever



Welcome back, Matt, you've been missed.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (May 9, 2012)

actually

no want at all


----------

